# plz suggest a laptop- very urgent



## Kishal (Dec 21, 2010)

Plz suggest a laptop for me under rs 40k. it will be used basically as a netbook but occasionally for autocad. 
The most important factor is that the laptop must run very cool. 
Plz suggest, it vary urgent.


----------



## Empirial (Dec 22, 2010)

Compaq Presario CQ62-105TU Notebook PC (WK970PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products


----------



## duggalhere (Dec 23, 2010)

I would recommend you to buy Acer Aspire 5739G Laptop, which comes with Intel Core 2 Duo processor T6400, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB HDD and Mobile Intel Chipset. This notebook has amazing multimedia elements that include 15.6in. HD CineCrystal LED-backlit TFT LCD, built-in stereo speakers, powerful graphics solution, and a HDMI port as well. Acer Aspire 5739G is also geared up with wireless convenience and reliable security option.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Dec 27, 2010)

This this laptop for 33500 only
Worth each and eery penny you spend

PC's & Laptops : Asus P52F Laptop for 33500 Only


----------



## batteryind (Dec 30, 2010)

Here you will find the best laptop of 2010.
*www.pcworld.com/shopping/browse/ca...n=SHOP+LAPTOPS&utm_term=SHOP+LAPTOPS+ALL+INTL


----------



## Avishrant (Dec 31, 2010)

For a notebook, I would recommend Acer Aspire 4820T, which comes a Intel core i3 370M processor, 2 GB RAM, 15 inch screen, ATI Radeon HD 5650 graphics card for  Rs. 36,570. For a netbook, I would recommend an ASUS Lamborghini VX6, which comes with an Intel Atom D525 processor, Intel NM10 chipset, 12.1 inch screen NVIDIA ION2 graphics solution for Rs. 37,999. Both of these are worth every penny you spend.


----------



## acewin (Jan 3, 2011)

as always no second post from the OP,
acer aspire 4820T is good choice, the ati graphics will do a little better work in autocad rendering than intel gfx
but certainly OP would need to upgrade RAM to 4 GB, provided OS would be 32-bit which wont work good with more than 3 GB RAM
another good choice (infact if you consider proccy it is much better choicePC's & Laptops : MSi CR620 I5/460M/320/3G/W7HB/6C/15.6/BK or Dell Inspiron 15R with ati gfx


----------



## serina (Jan 4, 2011)

13.3"  NotetbookMatches brings DVD  related configuration	
CPU	Intel D510 binuclear 1.66GHz, 1MB L2 Cache,45nm
Chip set	Intel NM10
Obviously card	New generation NVIDIA the ION independent obviously card, the 512M board carries obviously saves, brings Optimus electricity saving technology
LCD	Be ultra-thin 13.3 inch LED back light liquid crystal box, 16:9, resolution 1366X768
Memory	1G/2G DDR II 667/800MHz
Hard disk	160G/250G/320G,2.5”, SATA connection
Wireless WiFi	802.11 B/G/N
Camera	1,300,000 picture element
The light drives	Built-in DVD-RW or COMBO
Sound card	HD Gao Qingka
	HD high clear sound card
	Microphone and earphone connection
	Built-in microphone
Communication	10/100 LAN
	Wireless LAN, 802.11b/g or 802.11b/g/n 
	The blue tooth (may choose)
Keyboard	78 chocolate big keyboard
	Windows key, functional key
	Supports multi-country language
I/O connection	HDMI × 1，VGA × 1
	USB 2.0 × 3
	Microphone * 1
	Earphone * 1
	Built-in microphone * 1
	Power source connection * 1
	RJ45 network interface * 1
	The method of three-in-one reads card * 1
	SIM card slot * 1
	Mini the PCI-E slot expands 3G * 1
Adapter	19V, 65W,3.5A
Battery	Main battery: 3 core, polymer,2200mAH
	The light drives the position battery: 3 core, polymer,2600mAH
Operating system	DOS/WINXP/VISTA/WIN7/LINUX
External dimensions	340mm(W)×230mm(D)×26mm(H)
Color	The apple is white, modern black
Weight	Approximately 1.8kg (including battery and adapter)

It will run cool, and meet your budget!


----------



## pratim.seo (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes bRo, I think it would serve you good to stick to an Acer Aspire series laptop. You see, they are the best deal makers, their spares are cheaper, and they are more easier to configure with 3rd party interfaces like external harddisks and graphic accelarators. They also have built a wide base of service centers. So I guess I made my point!

Cheers!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

Avishrant said:


> For a notebook, I would recommend Acer Aspire 4820T, which comes a Intel core i3 370M processor, 2 GB RAM, 15 inch screen, ATI Radeon HD 5650 graphics card for  Rs. 36,570. For a netbook, I would recommend an ASUS Lamborghini VX6, which comes with an Intel Atom D525 processor, Intel NM10 chipset, 12.1 inch screen NVIDIA ION2 graphics solution for Rs. 37,999. Both of these are worth every penny you spend.



A netbook which costs more than a notebook? Whats the point of buying Atom powered Netbook, when at a lower cost, you can get a full fledged Core i series notebook?

I dont know much about it, so can anyone explain?


----------



## modder (Jan 31, 2011)

@vineet369



When you need ultra-portability, great battery life but mainstream performance at the same time, one may invest >30K (sometimes >lac) for ultra-low-voltage (ULV) notebooks with Arrandale-based processors (Core i3/i5/i7-UM) even C2D SU, for example: ASUS's U and UL Series, MacBook Air /w LV C2D 1.86GHz or 2.13GHz. These CPUs are occasionally soldered directly on a motherboard to get a thinner/compact look.

Soon AMD's E-Series (Zacate) will offer direct competition to ULV Intel notebooks at prices <30K and similar or even better performance compared to ULV Intel cpus. 

@Kishal
Really liked your previous informative posts. But this thread's title and starting post was a micro letdown  . Expecting more from ya . Feels like you're MIA not KIA, if I get the meaning right... Lulz.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2011)

modder said:


> When you need ultra-portability, great battery life but mainstream performance at the same time, one may invest >30K (sometimes >lac) for ultra-low-voltage (ULV) notebooks with Arrandale-based processors (Core i3/i5/i7-UM) even C2D SU, for example: ASUS's U and UL Series, MacBook Air /w LV C2D 1.86GHz or 2.13GHz. These CPUs are occasionally soldered directly on a motherboard to get a thinner/compact look.



So what you are trying to say is that people can prefer Netbooks over Notebooks, irrespective of the price, just for the sole purpose of getting good battery life.
Hmmm... makes sense.
But IMHO, I would never compromise performance for a little boost in the battery life.


----------

